# Stringvariable auf ungleich prüfen



## Sibylle (19. Nov 2010)

Guten Tag,

mit 

if (stringvariable.equals("Deutschland"))

kann der Inhalt der Stringvariablen auf den Inhalt Deutschland geprüft werden.

Wie aber lautet die Befehlszeile, wenn man auf ungleich Deutschland prüfen möchte?

Für Hinweise besten Dank im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sibylle


----------



## Clahboid (19. Nov 2010)

Einfach negieren:

```
if (!(stringvariable.equals("Deutschland")))
```


----------



## SlaterB (19. Nov 2010)

Extra-Klammern sind da nicht erforderlich, können leseerschwerend sein


----------



## Clahboid (19. Nov 2010)

Ich finde, die Klammern helfen beim lesen, da man so sieht was negiert wird


----------



## bone2 (19. Nov 2010)

leerzeichen statt klammern und man sieht das alles negiert wird^^


----------



## dehlen (19. Nov 2010)

Jop das Ausrufezeichen ist immer eine Negierung =)


----------



## jDennis79 (19. Nov 2010)

Sibylle hat gesagt.:


> Wie aber lautet die Befehlszeile, wenn man auf ungleich Deutschland prüfen möchte?




```
if (stringvariable.equals("Ausland"))
```

:lol:


----------



## z-mon (19. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist es nicht falsch den String wie folgt zu überprüfen:

```
String land = null;
    
    // Kein Null-Pointer
    if("Deutschland".equals(land))
    {
    	System.out.println("Be inside");
    }
    
    // Null-Pointer
    if(land.equals("Deutschland"))
    {
    	System.out.println("Be inside 2");
    }
```

Sollte "land" mal "null" sein, erhältst du mit der letzten Variante keinen Null-Pointer!
Ungewohnt, aber effektiv!

Grüße


----------

